# anyone here into Lamb of god



## celldweller321 (Jan 11, 2008)

anyone here ever listen to lamb of god? best deathmetal gruop of all time cant go to one of there concerts and expect not to be able to break some drunk guys nose for fun lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

YouTube - Lamb Of God - Black Label Live


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Jan 11, 2008)

haha, i'm sorry, i just find death metal hilarious. Guess thats why I love Metalocalypse so much.


----------



## motoracer110 (Jan 11, 2008)

ya they are not bad, i just have to be in the mood


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

i wanna partake in "the wall of death". 

YouTube - Lamb of God - Wall of death


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Jan 11, 2008)

these guys can start some bad ass moshpits.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Jan 11, 2008)

First off..lamb of god is not death metal. this is death metal YouTube - Six feet Under - Feasting On The Blood Of The Insane

and lamb of god is one of the best metal bands today. right next to chimaira


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Jan 11, 2008)

by the way..the singer of six feet under is a big pothead


----------



## celldweller321 (Jan 11, 2008)

yeh never heard of six feet under before i like the song from the vid tho ima have to check them out but i dont see how you can say lamb of god isnt deathmetal ? and lamb of god honestly kicks these doods asses all over the place as far as the music complicity goes but still sounds awsome but ive only heard one song now to though


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

still my favorite.........

YouTube - Acid Bath - Jezebel


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Jan 11, 2008)

celldweller321 said:


> yeh never heard of six feet under before i like the song from the vid tho ima have to check them out but i dont see how you can say lamb of god isnt deathmetal ? and lamb of god honestly kicks these doods asses all over the place as far as the music complicity goes but still sounds awsome but ive only heard one song now to though


lol there not death metal.. tehy dont sing about gore/blood or death..
those would be bands like 
Death, Morbid angel, Slayer, Cannibal corpse, Six feet under, bloodbath..thats death metal

lamb of god is Groove metal..along with Machine head, chimaira, pantera
its cool though..im glad to see some metal heads on here besides myself


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Jan 11, 2008)

YouTube - Chimaira - Dehumanizing Process (Live) Chapter 6
YouTube - Chimaira - Severed (Live) Chapter 3
YouTube - Chimaira - Eyes of a Criminal (Live) Chapter 4

my favorite band EVER!!!! CHIMAIRA



and machine head
YouTube - machine head-aesthetics of hate live @ download fest.07


----------



## Stoners With Guns (Jan 12, 2008)

What about in flames or children of bodem. there fucking sick. but more melodic death metal.


----------



## bba (Jan 14, 2008)

seen log twice this year at 2 ozzfests, amazing band, love em =] pits that move you .. heh

but i also love my other favorite death metal band of all time......... WINGER!

oh and the darkness \m/


----------

